# Stalling after car auto stops



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The gen one doesn't have auto start stop. I would complain to GM customer care as a 2016 should still have warranty, unless it has a high mileage.


----------



## KASIE (Sep 3, 2020)

Shelly said:


> I am a first time disappointed 2016 cruze owner and to my dismay im not alone.
> I have had my car towed to 2 GM Dealerships seen by several mechanics and stall on me about 8x im a nervous wreck now driving this car and nobody seems to have answers.
> NOT EVEN OUR RELIABLE GM MECHANICS!
> One dealership wiped out 2 diagnostic codes and refuse to inspect what these codes were telling them they lied and said they test ran my car which i clock my KM when leaving it at the dealership and the numbers didnt show any different when i picked it back up they said my car was fixed only for it to stall at the first set of lights in the left turn lane during rush hour. Next dealership has been a nightmare they had me pick up car after towing it to them and only for basically the same thing to happen after it being returned to me it stalled at the first red light. They suggested an engine flush which was at my expense of 600 bucks (mind you i refused). What is the issue with Auto start stop. We consumers need to do something we are victims of these dealerships this is not just a uncommon issue but a dangerous defect in these cars our families rely on these for safety and reliability and the dealerships are forcing us to stay in this very unsatisfactory position and are not helping fix the issue perhaps this auto stop needs to become a recall. Theyre the developers they need to fix this problen at their expense.


We have the same issue!
I purchased a vehicle last June from U.S. Auto sales in Jacksonville, FL. Before we even finalized the sale (during the test drive) we found a problem with the vehicle's auto stop/start feature, which is meant to save gas by shutting the engine off at stops like red lights and stop signs. The issue would occur when the engine would then try to restart (i.e. it doesn't restart). I'd have to put the car in neutral before it came to a complete stop to prevent the engine from shutting off. Either that, or I'd be stuck in traffic trying to get the engine to start again. We learned that this was caused by a faulty part called a flex plate. Since we found this before we paid for it, the dealership agreed that the repair would be covered under our warranty. However, when we attempted to get the problem fixed, we learned that GM isn't making the part and the dealership refused to replace the car or do anything else to help us. And the flex plate is a required part for starting the vehicle. We made several attempts to get in contact with the dealership manager to see what our options are, with every time being promised a call back, and then never calling us back. They even refused to replace the vehicle after finding out that the part was on back order and not being produced.


----------

